# Stubborn dog wont stop urinating in the house!!



## soozienlewie (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok so lewie is 2 years old and a very naughty boy. He will not stop weeing and poohing in the kitchen!!!!!!

He knows what he is doing is wrong. We can let him out in the garden to do his business but he will just come back in and just do it in the kitchen. When we tell him off he will hide behind the washer and growl at us if we try and get him out. He gets snappy if we try and pull him out and its like he thinks he is the man of the house.

There are times he will hold it in all day while we are out and go in the garden when we let him out but other times (like most of the time) we come home to poops and wees.

We have tried potty training him on numerous occassions but nothing works for more than a couple of weeks and then he's back to his old tricks.

He is alone in the house through the day while every one is at work and he has to stay in the kitchen because we dont trust him in the rest of the house not to make stinky on the beds or sofas.......

Desperately seeking advise!!!!

Have read about training him in a dog carrier but i'm unsure about this because as I said we are out through the day and I'm not sure how it works through the night???

Can anyone offer any advise on what i can do to help my rebelious pooch!!??:smile5::smile5::smile5::smile5:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

my boyfriends parents had this problem with their small female lurcher. they tried changing the flooring, they tried puppy training pads, everything. In the end they got a big crate for her and when she is left alone and over night she is left in that. She will actually go into it if it is left open when she isnt told to! How many hours would he have to be left and what size dog is he? obviously if he is a big dog it would be hard to get a crate big enough to leave him in for any length of time during the day.

I think it might be worth trying to get him to go on a puppy pad insted of just on the floor, then moving the pad outside so that he hopefully associates the pad with a wee not the kitchen floor. eventually you should be able to take the pad away.

*Heidi*


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

If he is left all day why don't you consider a dog walker for lunch times? it's a long time for any dog not to need to go to the toilet also he is probably bored! You need to go back to basics with the toilet training i.e. taking him outside regularly and treating him when he goes, however, this is going to be difficult if he is left all day.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

How have you been training him. Do you praise him where he goes, or tell him off when he goes where in the kitchen?


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i don't want to state the obvious, but a dog shouldn't be left all day alone. as others have said he will be bored. 

Crates are very good, i used them with all of my dogs, until they where trained, and you will find he will prob do his business in the crate at first, but over time, he will realise its not nice, and will hold himself until he it let out, but you can't really expect a dog, not to go to the toilet all day?

A dog walker of a lunch time sound a good idea, or do you have a neighbour who could let him out for a run around the garden?


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> i don't want to state the obvious, but a dog shouldn't be left all day alone. as others have said he will be bored.
> 
> Crates are very good, i used them with all of my dogs, until they where trained, and you will find he will prob do his business in the crate at first, but over time, he will realise its not nice, and will hold himself until he it let out, but you can't really expect a dog, not to go to the toilet all day?
> 
> A dog walker of a lunch time sound a good idea, or do you have a neighbour who could let him out for a run around the garden?


I totally agree with the above. Crate training is a very successful way of training pups and dogs alike. I do this with all my puppies. My dogs even now like to sleep at night in their crates and occasionally during the day - their preference.

How long have you had the dog?
How many hours is he actually left for? 
Is everyone out at work every day, 5 days a week?
No dog should be left on a regular basis for more than 4 hrs per day.
Have you tried not going to the toilet all day yourself?

I also feel that scolding him, unless you actually catch him in the act, is not the right way to go about training him. And then a sharp no or growl is sufficient. But praising him lots, with a little treat to begin with, every time he does it in the garden will help tremendously.

I'm sorry if you feel we're having a go at you. I can assure you it isn't our intention at all. It's more a case of educating you


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

are you praising him when he goes where you want him to? if not then do so


----------



## cpatel (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi

Your not the only person to have this problem however there usually good outcomes to this problem.

I tell my clients to think carefully about using punishment and especially around toilet training issues because if you punish your dog for pooing indoors he may not just learn that pooing indoors is bad but dont poo in front of your owners as this has negative consequences. Not to mention that if you dont punish straight away then your punishment is not very effective any way.

Dogs can become snappy and aggressive with the inappropriate use and application of punishment (usually trying to protect themselves from the punishment which is nothing to do with them being dominant).

I see many owners in similar situations but speak to a trainer for help as there is usually very successful results to a good training plan and from your message I think there are a few things that you could implement that would help.

I offer 121 phone consultations for issues like toilet training. If you would like my help then feel free to browse my website or email me using the information below.

T: 077 2531 0204
W: www.domesticatedmanners.com
E: [email protected]

Regards

Chirag

Chirag Patel DipCABT, CPDT
San Francisco SPCA Certificates in Training & Behaviour and Dog Aggression
Member of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers #00923 (UK) #71093 (US)
Pets as Therapy Assessor


----------

